# Computer Mice, AKA "How do YOU point and click?"



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 6, 2021)

For anyone using a desktop, laptop, or maybe you somehow made a mouse work with your phone or tablet: What's your choice?

Your standard optical mouse?  A gaming mouse with extra buttons?  Maybe you're a bit more old-fashioned and prefer one of those mice with the two plastic wheels and internal rubber ball (and have probably had to pick things off the wheels a few times)?  Orrrr maybe you blend both worlds and have a trackball mouse?

Prefer corded mice, or like the use-anywhere of wireless mice?

Or maybe your system is so advanced that you have to use a 3D mouse?



Will reserve mentioning my choice until we get some responses.  (I'm NOT that last one that's for sure.)


----------



## ben909 (Mar 6, 2021)

I always use a corded mouse if i have the choice


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 6, 2021)

Trackballs!!!   

For my PC, I've got a Logitech MX Ergo. A thumb-operated ball, has standard mouse buttons with a wheel, two extra buttons and a precision button. Rather high-end device, solid and heavy with a metal base and rubberized top, but also very comfortable. Works great with my 3D graphics. 





Note that I got it second-hand, and after 1.5 year of intense use it developed the dreaded double-clicking issue. Common internet advice in such cases is to replace the microswitches. But me, with my crappy soldering iron and no experience with electronics, only added more solder to the microswitch joints. And somehow it worked!

For traveling, got a Logitech M570. Simpler and less capable counterpart (no precision button, no wheel tilt, allegedly older sensor). But it's also very lighweight and much cheaper than MX Ergo, so it's much more portable and less of a loss if something happens to it along the way. 





I'm intending to extend my collection, especially with the finger-operated gaming-grade Gameball (once it's finally released). But for now the finances don't allow.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 6, 2021)

Always a corded optical mouse.
Standard two buttons with a scroll wheel.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

I prefer the old scroll wheel mouse, but I'm old school.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 6, 2021)

Logitech G403 here.  Kind of an in-between for an optical mouse, two extra buttons on the side, one extra button below the scroll wheel.  Still trying to get the hang of those extra buttons after several years honestly - and I certainly don't find it ergonomic to have buttons to the right of the standard right mouse button like at least one previous mouse had.

Sturdy enough that the only real weakness from a debris perspective is the scroll wheel - which I had to take apart the mouse this morning to clean.

I still use palm grip when it comes to mice, so I require the larger ones due to my larger hand size.  And I will ALWAYS use corded mice, always.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 6, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Logitech G403 here.  Kind of an in-between for an optical mouse, two extra buttons on the side, one extra button below the scroll wheel.  Still trying to get the hang of those extra buttons after several years honestly - and I certainly don't find it ergonomic to have buttons to the right of the standard right mouse button like at least one previous mouse had.
> 
> Sturdy enough that the only real weakness from a debris perspective is the scroll wheel - which I had to take apart the mouse this morning to clean.
> 
> I still use palm grip when it comes to mice, so I require the larger ones due to my larger hand size.  And I will ALWAYS use corded mice, always.



how is that different then the 203?(the one i use)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 6, 2021)

ben909 said:


> how is that different then the 203?(the one i use)


Had a look at the two mice side by side.  Looks like the side buttons are larger on the 403, but the below-wheel button's larger on the 203, and the lighting and feet of the mouse are different between the two iterations.

Also the 403 has room for a small weight on the bottom that the 203 does not.  I might move a lighter mouse too swiftly to control it so that helps.

DPI maximum appears to be higher on the 403 by about 50% but I don't know the last time I messed with that.  I know DPI affects mouse speed and I know that the way my mouse is currently set, I can cross the width of a 2560x1440 screen with about 1 1/4 inches of movement.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Apr 4, 2021)

I use Razer DeathAdder v2
It's an optical gaming mouse. It has a very precise sensor, my previous mice often ended up with janky pointer movement, but this one doesn't. It also has a very light and flexible cable. It's convenient! It doesn't get in the way.

I have used a wireless gaming mouse with large numbers of buttons, but I never really needed all those extra buttons that much, and I actually found wireless to be more of a hassle than wired. I constantly had to recharge the battery and the recharging cable wasn't great. There was an USB dongle for receiving mouse input, and one for the recharging station. Over time, it also developed a delay for starting to register input. All together, the system was less convenient than simply using a wired mouse.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 5, 2021)

Logitech M510 for my laptop, Logitech M535 Bluetooth for my tablet.


----------



## Raever (Apr 5, 2021)

I use a wireless mouse with minimal buttons for work, but I was very picky. I wanted something that could go for quite awhile without charging as I work online and didn't want it running out of juice during work. I also didn't want to have to go through the effort of charging it every night as I'm lazy. 

The one that I went with was the Logitech MX 25 due to its portability, and the fact that it can hold a charge for quite a few months. I bought it in April of 2020 and I've only had to charge it maybe three times since then. Four if you want to overestimate.



It's for my laptop, and it's pretty small for travel and lap desk purposes. So if you don't have dainty hands it'll be a hassle to use. It was hard for me (someone with petite digits) to get used to holding and using for awhile. Using normal computer mice always winds up being a bit weird now because of how I'm used to curving my hand slightly during use of this one, but if you don't switch up mice a lot this is fine.

Unfortunately, the scrolling wheel is broken due to the many times I'd flat out drop it (I didn't have a desk for awhile and I am clumsy). The grips at the sides also began to come off from heavy use (working 8 -13 hours near every day for 12 months not counting free time) So I'll need to get another soon.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 5, 2021)

I have a Redragon gaming mouse. I'm actually not big on gaming so I have only a few games I play actively, but the extra buttons can help for easy access to different actions, and it's noticeably more precise and reliable than standard mice.




I used to have a Perixx programmable mouse with even more buttons but tbh I didn't need 8 different ones, and it was on it's 4th year with the scroll wheel and right click not working correctly.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 5, 2021)

For my laptop / art tablet I use a wireless logitech trackball one.
And for my gaming setup, I'm currently trying to find a mouse I like to replace my current one (right button is wearing out) but it'll be a wired optical one with at least a few additional buttons.


----------



## transwolfman (Jun 18, 2021)

I've finally replaced the off-brand mouse that came with my pre-built after 5 years with a Logitech G600 and I'm really loving it. I've been waiting this mouse for some time and was waiting for the price to drop a bit before I bought it. It has more than I'd ever need, I really wanted it for the 12 side buttons for WoW which have LED lights in them so that sparked my little journey to obtain more RGB for my set up. I guess you can say I have an older one since I see there are newer versions without a braided cable and just a big G on the front of the mouse while mine has the Logitech logo. I prefer this one more.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2021)

My single opinion is that mice should have wires.

2 reasons:

1) Most important reason: it is the mouse's tail.

2) I don't want to have to recharge things.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jun 18, 2021)

I've got a G502 for my personal computer. I'm not a fan of wires because they tend to kink and snag on stuff. But I'm too lazy to keep wireless stuff charged properly. I can't wait for wireless power transfer for mice and headsets to be more common, otherwise I'll have to build something myself. xD


----------



## Raever (Jun 19, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> My single opinion is that mice should have wires.
> 
> 2 reasons:
> 
> ...



I can't argue with that first reason tbh.
However I usually only need to charge mine once every 3 - 6 months (with regular 12 - 16+ hour use daily) and it takes about 30 minutes...and I can charge it while using it so...it's honestly not that intrusive. X3


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jun 20, 2021)

Been using a few different mice now over the years and I am pretty content with my most recent purchase(a few weeks back now).

The mouse I probably used for the longest has to be the *Roccat Kone+*(Or XTD), one with laser and one with optical. I use palm grip for most parts and played and still play a lot of shooters and other various games and that mouse fit like a glove. It's still to this day the most comfortable mouse I've ever used without a doubt but it also had the problem of dying scroll wheels and going out of production. I even had a roccat pure for a while but it also went out the same way with a dying scroll wheel.

I also had my trusty old *Logitech G5* that has been a tank and worked as a spare whenever a mouse gave out and I had to get a new one.

Personally I used to be a bit of a wired purist and rightfully so, the technology just wasn't there and my own personal experiences had been clunky mice, slow response times and in most cases changing out double A's, but my opinion changed drastically when I tried out the *Logitech G903. *I had seen quite a few re-views online and no one really seemed to complain on some of the big things like, response time or pain of charging the battery. After trying it out, there wasn't really any direct downside as the 2-3 seconds it takes to plug it in to the usb to charge it, it's barely a bother as it works the same way like a wired mouse for that time , and all the hours you're without the cord is a blessing when playing most games. It's a bit of a thing when you've been off the cord, you don't want to go back.

However one thing that could be worth mentioning at least in my case, is that the quality of the G903's wasn't the best, as I got an oversensitive right click from factory(couldn't even rest a finger on it without an activation of the switch). And the replacement one I got for free from the store without needing to send in the old, it had the sensor go bad after a year and not keeping track with super fast movements along with a glitching right click(as in terrible for shooters) I took it apart as well and saw they used super flimsey and thin plastic to activate the switches on the mice and it had broke off, so not worth anyone's time.

I went back to using my trusty old g5 until it also, decided to give in with a glitchy scroll wheel, and the very next day I went to a nearby store and tossed out the money for a *Logitech Pro X Superlight, *As long as this one doesn't go bad within a year I am perfectly content with it and is worth the money. Though I believe it could've been a bit bigger and not good for large hands, and the back and forward buttons are a bit mushy for my taste, but it is comfortable, it is fast, it has no cord and a charge lasts me 4-5 days without the need to plug in. The g903 on the other hand lasted maybe 2 days.

With that said I cannot vouch for all other wireless mouse since I've not used them personally, but the pro x superlight is great if you have the money.


----------

